# Purina makes itself look bad



## roscothedog (Aug 10, 2011)

So purina has purina one, and purina one beyond. they are making a big fuss how there is oatmeal and chicken, and no corn. But they are basically saying that their regular dog chow is crap! For people who thought purina dog chow was healthy, now they know it is crap, and will start researching healthier dog foods, and will most likely find one cheaper than purina one beyond, because for a 31lb bag it is over 40$ So i think purina is making there cheap dog food look bad now no one would want to buy it, because now that purina one was introduced, they will know that the dog chow is crap.

Purina one beyond is truely a rip off.

You can get purina one beyond chicken and rice, a 31lb bag for 40$ the first ingredients are chicken meal, then ground rice.

OR, for the smart shoppers, who don't want to spend alot (like me) Could get diamond naturals

A 40lb bag of diamond naturals chicken and rice runs at 28$. You are getting 9 extra pounds of dog food, for 12 less $. and the first ingredients are the same! I hope people realize, that because of purina one, they will realize purina is crap, then research better dog foods, and en up with somthing better.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

It's simple. The addition of "Beyond" is market-driven. The same occured with Science Diet's "Nature's Best" and Iam's "Naturals".


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hahaha, sorry this made me go "well duhh". I know, I know people still fall for their crap...but.......wow how I dislike people!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Not to mention Diamond Naturals is better than Purina's Beyond anyways.
(used orange because it's undesirable rather than real bad, red=bad)

Diamond Natural's:

*Chicken, chicken meal*, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, *chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols)*, oatmeal, *dried plain beet pulp,* *egg product*, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor,* fish meal*, *salt*, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, *sodium selenite*, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Purina One Beyond Chicken:

*Chicken, chicken meal*, whole oat meal, whole barley, *soybean meal*, whole brown rice, *animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E)*, *dried beet pulp*, *dried egg product*, natural flavor, *fish oil*, *caramel color, salt*, dried carrots, dried tomatoes, dried apples, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity)*,* sodium selenite.*

Not to mention all the inappropriate carbs (I was gonna drive myself crazy with colors) 
But the worst part is that the Purina uses soybean meal to make up for the lack of meat content, that's a huge difference right there. Diamond may use some eggs, but it's more appropriate and in a smaller quantity (plus Purina is using eggs in addition to the soybeans).
Thus, not only is Diamond Naturals cheaper, it is also much better quality.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

From: Pet food - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

"Four companies—Procter & Gamble, Nestlé, Mars, and Colgate-Palmolive—are thought to control 80 percent of the world's pet-food market,[1] which in 2007 amounted to US$ 45.12 billion for cats and dogs alone.[2]"

Don't discount Schell and Kampeter, Inc. (Diamond), it's a substantial player in the Eastern European market.

I don't know the accuracy of this statment: "Diamond Pet Foods Inc in Meta, MO is a private company categorized under Dog Food. Our records show it was established in 1970 and incorporated in Missouri. Current estimates show this company has an annual revenue of $50 to 100 million and employs a staff of approximately 100 to 249."

What that means to me is, if one corporate behemoth doesn't take your money, the next one will. However, I agree, the Diamond Naturals product is definitely superior.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

roscothedog said:


> So purina has purina one, and purina one beyond. they are making a big fuss how there is oatmeal and chicken, and no corn. But they are basically saying that their regular dog chow is crap! For people who thought purina dog chow was healthy, now they know it is crap, and will start researching healthier dog foods, and will most likely find one cheaper than purina one beyond, because for a 31lb bag it is over 40$ So i think purina is making there cheap dog food look bad now no one would want to buy it, because now that purina one was introduced, they will know that the dog chow is crap.
> 
> Purina one beyond is truely a rip off.
> 
> ...


most people aren;t smart enough to realize what you are saying

and yeah purina one beyond is a rip off. i get earthborn hollistic primitive natural for 40 dollars for a 30 pound bag.....29 carbs and 38 proteins  no grains and tons of cal


----------

